# Quick!!! Those of you that foil your brisket



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

At what internal temp do foil or about How long until you foil? I've done it once but I forgot. 

Thanks


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

stangfan93 said:


> At what internal temp do foil or about How long until you foil? I've done it once but I forgot.
> 
> Thanks


Foil at an internal temp of 165. Pull at an internal of 195-2005 and wrap in a towel and put in a cooler for at least one hour. Have no idea how long it will take to hit those temps because I don't know the size of the brisket you are cooking are the temp you are cooking at. The temps are all guidelines. The brisket will be done when it's tender.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

15lb brisket, currently at 145-150 degrees. Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I foil mine when it has the right color. Usually four or five hours.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah i dont know about the reast of you guys but i dont use a thermometer i just kinda go with the ol gut instincts when it comes to cooking


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

oldpro said:


> Foil at an internal temp of 165. Pull at an internal of 195-2005 and wrap in a towel and put in a cooler for at least one hour. Have no idea how long it will take to hit those temps because I don't know the size of the brisket you are cooking are the temp you are cooking at. The temps are all guidelines. The brisket will be done when it's tender.


This is very good information. I wrap mine closer to 170-175 and take mine to 200-204.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Darn rain did not help me out at all. Dropped the temps in the pit and the internal temps of the brisket went down. I had to throw it in the oven. 


Luckily it was on the pit for 6 hours before that happened.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

What's the wrap in towel and put in cooler do???


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

raz1056 said:


> What's the wrap in towel and put in cooler do???


_What you are aiming for is a uniform temperature throughout the brisket around 190 degrees F. Since the surface and the fat are much hotter than the center of the brisket all you need do is keep the brisket warm to let that heat continue cooking the center. This can be done in a number of ways. Competition cooks will place their brisket(s) in a cooler to hold in the heat and let this happen. You can take your wrapped brisket and wrap it in a heavy towel to hold in the heat._ from http://bbq.about.com/od/brisket/ss/aa092708a_8.htm


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Inside tempature, what the heck ? I wrap my brisket after about 6-8 hours and finish the remainder 8 hours wrapped. 

Charlie


----------

